# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Mougeotia.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas tarde subo una foto de Mougeotia es un tipo de alga verde de la familia Zygnemataceae.
Esta microalga la he recogido en la población de El Repilado, que debe su nombre al  Río Caliente, también llamado el Río Pelado.



Un saludo Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (15-sep-2016),HUESITO (14-sep-2016),Los terrines (14-sep-2016),willi (18-sep-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo una nueva foto de Mougeotia donde los cloroplastos unos esta girados y otros comienzan a girar motivados por la incidencia de la luz. 



Un saludo Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (15-sep-2016),HUESITO (14-sep-2016),Los terrines (14-sep-2016),perdiguera (14-sep-2016),willi (18-sep-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros subo una foto del lugar donde recogí la muestra.



Debería ser la primera foto del reportaje pero que le vamos hacer  :Big Grin: 

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (16-sep-2016),Jonasino (18-sep-2016),Los terrines (16-sep-2016),willi (18-sep-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenos días, subo un par de fotos de mougeotia para acabar este tema, en el quiero resaltar los pireinoide, que es una masa de proteínas encargada de la fijación del dióxido de carbono. 





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (18-sep-2016),HUESITO (19-sep-2016),Jonasino (18-sep-2016),Los terrines (18-sep-2016),perdiguera (18-sep-2016),willi (18-sep-2016)

----------

